# Wala lang akong magawa.



## PhantomOSX

Hello everyone.  I can't seem to figure out a good enough translation of these lines for me to understand.  Any help would be really appreciated.    Thanks so much.  

"Wala lang akong magawa. Gusto ko lang magsulat ng walang kwenta ngayon. Alam ko na! isusulat ko ang nangyari sa akin kagabi ng kasama ko si Joy. Hmmm.... pumunta ako sa kanila dahil fiesta, tapos nagpunta kami sa laro nila Archie at dinistract namin sya...mwahahahaha!!!"


----------



## kios_01

PhantomOSX said:


> Hello everyone. I can't seem to figure out a good enough translation of these lines for me to understand. Any help would be really appreciated.  Thanks so much.
> 
> "Wala lang akong magawa. Gusto ko lang magsulat ng walang kwenta ngayon. Alam ko na! isusulat ko ang nangyari sa akin kagabi ng kasama ko si Joy. Hmmm.... pumunta ako sa kanila dahil fiesta, tapos nagpunta kami sa laro nila Archie at dinistract namin sya...mwahahahaha!!!"


 
"It's that I got nothing to do. I just want to write senseless things right now. Oh, I know! I'll write the things that happened to me while I was with Joy last night. Hmmmm....I went to their place because there was a fiesta. Then we went to Archie's game and distracted him...mwahahahaha!"

That's it. Hope it helped.


----------



## PhantomOSX

Yes it did.    Thanks alot Kios.  If you would be so kind, do you mind translating some more for me?  If so, here it is:

"ang sarap idistract si Archie. Conscious pagsumisigaw kami... bwahahaha!!! Pero cute pa rin sya tulad nung highschool kami. Para ngang hindi na sya nagbago. Isip bata pa rin. Pero ang sarap nya talaga guluhin. 

Tapos...tapos.. nagpunta kami sa bahay ni Archie at walang ginawa... umuwi na ko dahil antok na ko talaga... at hayun nag-check ako ng email..walang message galing kay Chris.. tapos natulog na ko. Tapos!"

I really appreciate it.  The more Tagalog I learn, the more interesting it becomes.


----------



## moonshine

It is satisfying to distract Archie. He gets conscious when we scream...bwahahaha!!! He is still cute just like when we were in high school. It is like he didn't change. He is still childish (in terms of thinking). It is really fun to distract him.

Then...then...we went to Archie's house and did nothing...eventually I went home because I was really sleepy...then there, I checked my email...no message from Chris...I then went to bed. The end!

Hope that helps


----------



## PhantomOSX

Yes that does help alot.  Thank you both for your help, I couldn't do it on my own.  lol    Too bad I'm not multi lingual to return the favor.  :/


----------

